# Tucker is ours now



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

DH fell in love with the last puppy we were fostering after the neighbor's Mama dog brought them to me.

Tucker is staying here and his little Mama Emily is too. My neighbor doesn't want her and it didn't seem fair to keep him and rehome her.
He isn't a golden and yes, I cried some tears because this means I won't get another golden for a long time, but he is cute and oh so sweet so I got over it.

Yes Steve - he is named after your boy so that makes him extra special.:smooch:


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Teresa*

Teresa

Congratulations to Tucker and his Momma-they are very LUCKY indeed-thank you for loving them! You are so SPECIAL!!!

Tucker is named after my boy, too!!


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

Karen519 said:


> Teresa
> 
> Congratulations to Tucker and his Momma-they are very LUCKY indeed-thank you for loving them! You are so SPECIAL!!!
> 
> _Tucker is named after my boy, too!!_


If I had lived close to your Tucker Karen, he would have been mine. I adored him from the moment I saw his "looking for a home" post. Congratulations on your lovely new boys too.


----------



## Jamm (Mar 28, 2010)

Congrats!! He sure is cute!!


----------



## Sophie_Mom (Jan 21, 2009)

Ohhh, he is cute, cute, cute!!! With dogs that small, it really doesn't count as a WHOLE dog, so maybe there will be room for a Golden again before you think......


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

Awww what a lucky boy he is!! and he is adorable!


----------



## inge (Sep 20, 2009)

Congratulations! I'm glad you are also keeping his mum...Now I hope your neighbor will not get another dog in a long time!


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

what lucky, lucky dogs!!! 
HRH says he can be your honorary golden.


----------



## goldencontriever3 (Nov 7, 2008)

Congratulations!! They are both so cute!


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

inge said:


> Congratulations! I'm glad you are also keeping his mum...Now I hope your neighbor will not get another dog in a long time!


 
He has said he won't get another until he has time to train it and they are not so busy.:crossfing

They came down here two nights ago and his little girl (6 or 7) said "That looks like a dog I had named Emily". I said that is your Emily. I thought the kids knew she was down here but obviously not. The little boy (5 or 6) said Tucker looks like a little dog I used to have........ that was mostly likely Tucker's dad who the neighbor thinks something got.:doh: Something did - a nice older gentleman who gave him a good home a few months ago.

The orange cat is now officially mine too. He was hurt last Saturday and I called the neighbor to see if he knew what happened to him. Nope - he hadn't seen "her" in months. Sigh. _Mr_. Bo went to the vet Saturday and is scheduled to be neutered in 3 weeks. Welcome to the crowd little boy.:doh:


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

hotel4dogs said:


> what lucky, lucky dogs!!!
> _HRH says he can be your honorary golden_.


You're late to the party Barb. HRH has been my honorary golden for a long, long time.:smooch: We just forgot to tell you.:doh:


----------



## GoldenCamper (Dec 21, 2009)

Congrats Teresa and to your DH also 



coppers-mom said:


> Yes Steve - he is named after your boy so that makes him extra special.:smooch:


I'm flattered, just like Anne and Barb were. I'm sure Toby&Tiny found good homes, but little Tucker won the lottery getting to stay with you! I am so happy that my boy's memory will live on for a great many years with you.


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

GoldenCamper said:


> I am so happy that my boy's memory will live on for a great many years with you.


Me too.:smooch: 

I wonder if little Tucker could catch a little, slow turtle? I will pick up the next one I find and bring it to him to see.:crossfing Tuck's only about 9 - 10 pounds so he will be pretty small even when full grown so there is no way he could pick one up.:no:


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

He's so cute, he looks like a stuffed animal!

I'm so happy for Tucker, Lil' Mama, and You.
I hadn't caught up with the other thread about the puppies in a while. I'm happy to learn that they've gone on to good homes and these two are able to stay with you...and Mr Bo.


----------



## janine (Aug 8, 2009)

What a lucky pup!!! Just don't let the bats carry him away!!


----------



## Jax's Mom (Oct 16, 2009)

Sophie_Mom said:


> Ohhh, he is cute, cute, cute!!! With dogs that small, it really doesn't count as a WHOLE dog, so maybe there will be room for a Golden again before you think......


 
LOL I second this comment!


----------



## GoldenCamper (Dec 21, 2009)

coppers-mom said:


> Me too.:smooch:
> 
> I wonder if little Tucker could catch a little, slow turtle? I will pick up the next one I find and bring it to him to see.:crossfing Tuck's only about 9 - 10 pounds so he will be pretty small even when full grown so there is no way he could pick one up.:no:


Of course he could catch one and pick it up, Fiona says so  This was Fiona's very first catch.


----------



## Merlins mom (Jun 20, 2007)

Congrats!! Tucker is SUPER cute!!! Glad you decided to keep him!


----------



## Cathy's Gunner (Dec 4, 2008)

I'm happy for all of you, Teresa.


----------



## Ranger (Nov 11, 2009)

Oh what a lucky day for those doggies when pregnant momma walked into your yard. Congrats on the new additions! Tucker looks like a hilarious little guy!


----------



## jealous1 (Dec 7, 2007)

Teresa - you're going to catch up with us! Congratulations - they are all VERY lucky to have found a home with you!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Congratulations, little Tucker is such a cute little guy. I know he and his momma Emily will be so happy with you and will give you lots of love and joy for years to come.


----------



## LifeOfRiley (Nov 2, 2007)

I can see why DH fell in love. What a cute little guy!
Very lucky dogs to have found you.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Congratulations to Tucker and Emily and the cat! I secretly wish you were keeping Tobynator Jr. for entirely selfish reasons but Tucker is such a cutie pie--just adorable and we'll have a lot of fun seeing and reading about Tucker and Emily!


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

I really thought tobynator was who we would end up with, but he has a home that is even better. He is doted on for sure.

Tucker rolls over on his back and then smacks and licks his lips when I smooch all over him (which I do every once in a while..... or maybe all the time). He jumps and wiggles and is so very happy to see me when I get home. Everybody is happy to see me, but he is the most exuberant like someone else we all knew. He also found a rabbit head to gnaw on :yuck:last week:doh: so it seems Copper must be channeling to him at least sometimes.

Emily rolls over as soon as I approach her. She is still a little unsure of herself, but a little sweetheart too. I will have to step up her leash training:crossfing so I can get her spayed soon.

Steve - that turtle is a perfect size for my little tucker, but I have never seen one that little.


----------



## maggie1951 (Apr 20, 2007)

Teresa what a little sweet heart and bless you for taking him and his mom in 
But i wanted another golden :uhoh: and landed up with Blarney LOL but he is learning to lay on his back just like Naughty Charlie does.


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

Way to go Blarney!


----------



## AlanK (Jun 28, 2008)

Teresa .......you my friend have made Tuckers life... oh Mamma too!


----------



## maxi (Aug 19, 2011)

Tucker is sooo cute


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

Tucker is 5 months old today!
He is doing much better about housebreaking which actually means we are being better about teaching him.
He had his rabies shot a few weeks ago and was a whopping 12.3 pounds. He sure thinks he is bigger than he is.

Little Emily is doing well too. She is pretty well leash trained and I really will make time for some fun car rides ASAP since she is still afraid of the car.

It is a lot of fun to watch her and Tucker wrestle and play fight. You just can't help but laugh at the two little mites. Jack (Bassett mix) rolls over to let Tucker gnaw on him and wrestle and then just stands up when he has had enough. Tucker is still so small, that works even though Jack is only 19" tall at the withers.:doh:


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Teresa*

HAPPY BIRTHDAY to little Tucker and please give his Momma a big hug for me, too.

That is just the KIND PERSON you are, to love them both and give them a forever home!

Thanks for the kind words about my Tucker!!


----------



## Aireal (Sep 15, 2011)

What cuties!!!!! Thank you for rescuing them, the little rat terrier is so cut reminds me of my killa


----------

